# Connecticut Governor signs 2 laws to reduce gun violence



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

Connecticut governor signs 2 laws to reduce gun violence

"One measure signed by Gov. Ned Lamont, a Democrat, bans guns that do not have serial numbers. So-called ghost guns are typically sold in parts that can be assembled at home and have not been required to have serial numbers, making them difficult to trace.

The other new law prohibits storing a pistol in an unattended car unless it is in a trunk, a locked glove box or a safe. The measure is intended to address a rise in the number of gun thefts from cars."

I'm a little confused here. I'm not the sharpest on CT law, but wouldn't storing a firearm, unattended, in an area that is not secure, already be a violation of the law without needing additional legislation?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Jeezus!
I suppose they don't realize all the millions of Rifles and shotguns out there pre-1968 that were all manufactured and sold LEGALLY, without serial number prior to the GCA of 1968?
part two is a no-brainer, maybe CT is just catching up with everybody else


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

mpd61 said:


> Oh Jeezus!
> I suppose they don't realize all the millions of Rifles and shotguns out there pre-1968 that were all manufactured and sold LEGALLY, without serial number prior to the GCA of 1968?
> part two is a no-brainer, maybe CT is just catching up with everybody else


I think they are trying to go after people who are semi handy and make their own from kits and 80% lowers which is legal to do but you can't sell it later on.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

There's no way to track "ghost guns". This law is almost completely unenforceable.


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

The bad guys are going to be pissed about the new restrictions. It will definitely make things harder for them.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

More BS laws from politicians trying to make themselves look good.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I honestly thought they were going to attempt to put a Sandy Hook spin on this.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

I’m a ghost. I carry a ghost gun. I take care of ghost jobs in this ghost war...


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

Drebbin said:


> The bad guys are going to be pissed about the new restrictions. It will definitely make things harder for them.


----------

